# 20th/GLI rear calipers interchangable with VR6/1.8T?



## lovemydub (Nov 19, 2004)

*EDIT: question solved - rear calipers are not the same*

I have the complete front and rear 20th/GLI brake setup on my 24v GTI. I got a new set of wheels and they won't clear the fronts. I'm going back to the stock VR6/1.8T brake setup so my wheels will fit. I know that the front calipers are the same "FN3" (just the carriers are different), but what about the rears? I would like to keep all four 20th/GLI calipers and just change the carriers/rotors/pads. Is that possible? It doesn't say it in the mk4 brakes FAQ thread. I'm asking because I already have the stock VR6/1.8T carriers in my garage and I don't want to have to buy new calipers if I don't have to.

*Please only answer this question if you truly know the answer* 

Thanks


----------



## lovemydub (Nov 19, 2004)

anyone?


----------



## mwedwards (Apr 9, 2012)

some wheel spacers may fix your problem


----------



## Rice Rice Baby (Sep 30, 2008)

Your set up is correct on the upgrade. But what exactly is wrong with the set-up? Is the caliper hitting the inside of the wheel? Measure it and get the right spacers.


----------



## lovemydub (Nov 19, 2004)

Thanks for the replies! I already tried spacers, still won't clear. The wheels are 16's (yes I know, not a popular choice for mk4) but I'd rather run them and use better rotors/pads than keep the bigger brake setup


----------



## 87vr6 (Jan 17, 2002)

Most 16's clear front 3/2/G brakes, obviously yours do not.

No, the back calipers, carriers, and rotors are not the same as regular gti stuff.

I know you probably like your wheels, but I'd personally rather have the bigger brakes..


----------



## lovemydub (Nov 19, 2004)

Yea I knew about the rotors and carriers being different - just wasn't sure about the calipers. Was hoping since the front calipers are interchangable that the rears would be too. Thanks for the info.

And trust me, I was real happy with the 20th brakes and my current Porsche Twists, but I'd rather be the ONLY mk4 running the rare set of 16's I bought (and probably 1 of maybe 3 vw's in the country running this particular wheel) :laugh:


----------



## lovemydub (Nov 19, 2004)

And with the type of driving I do, I don't think I'll notice much between 20th brakes (with oem rotors) and stock brakes with upgraded crossed drilled rotors and some good pads :thumbup:


----------



## 87vr6 (Jan 17, 2002)

16's on a MK4 are too damn small. Rare or not... I'm curious though..


----------



## IJM (Jul 30, 2001)

lovemydub said:


> Yea I knew about the rotors and carriers being different - just wasn't sure about the calipers. Was hoping since the front calipers are interchangable that the rears would be too. Thanks for the info.


The rear calipers are different because the 20th/337 rotors are vented and therefore thicker. In order to accommodate this, the rear calipers have to wider as well. Same with the carrier, though it's also longer to accommodate the larger diameter rotor. Those carriers and calipers are always in high demand as a popular upgrade, so you should be able to sell them easily.

EDIT: Here's some pictures for comparison from when I did my brake upgrade.


----------



## lovemydub (Nov 19, 2004)

thank you very much for the great answer!


----------

